# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برامج Adobe PhotoShop CS 5.1 ME + Crack .Serial and Patch

## yassin55

*
عملاق التصميم والتعديل على الصور وتحريرها (الداعم للغة  العربية) بآخر  إصدار Adobe PhotoShop CS 5.1 ME نسخة الشرق الاوسط مع باتش  التفعيل بحجم  1.17 جيجا على اكثر من سيرفر*   *Adobe PhotoShop CS 5.1 ME*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]***   *فوتوشوب هو برنامج رسوميات أالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]جته شركة أدوبي من أشهر البرامج لصنع وتعديل الصور النقطية ويستخدم أيضا في التصوير الرقمي، لتحسين الصور وتعديلها. ويعتبر المالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ج الأكثر مبيعاً* * في المجال في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *حجمه: 1.17 جيجا*  *النسخة في هذا الموضوع مخصصة لنظام الويندوز 32 & 64 بت*  **  *1- سرعة في التشغيل والآداء 2- التعديلات على الواجهة ، الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ث أصبحت أكثر أناقة وفاعلية .* * 3- توفر خاصية الفلاتر الذكية التي تسمح بالاحتفاظ بالفلاتر التي يتم تطبيقها على الصورة في طبقة منفصلة عن الصورة* * 4- الجودة العالية في تحويل الصورة إلى اللونين الأبيض والأسود، وتحويل أفضل للألوان إلى نظائرها*  * 5- إمكانية التعامل مع الرسوميات ثلاثية الأبعاد، وخاصة التي تم توليدها باستخدام برنامج ثري دي ماكس* * 6- تطوير خاصية نقطة التلاشي أو Vanishing Point وتحسين أدائها* * 7- تطوير خاصية Animation*   *مرفق مع البرنامج باتش نظيف و تجده في المجلد بعد فك الضغط و هذا رمزه*  **  *صورة منه*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *تفعيل البرنامج* *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *تقسيمة 200 ميجا !*  *MediaFire.Com*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## steafan

fhfdhdhdhdhd

----------

